# Police Captain Suspended For Post Criticizing George Floyd



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Fall River, MA – A Fall River police captain was suspended for 30 days without pay after he accidentally posted criticism of George Floyd to the department’s official Facebook page.

Fall River Police Captain Jay Huard, a 25-year veteran of the police force, was the department’s public information officer on April 20 when a Hennepin County jury 1,400 miles away found former Minneapolis Police Officer Derek Chauvin guilty of Floyd’s murder, The Herald News reported.

The post was a screenshot of a comment posted to a popular law enforcement community Facebook page and Capt. Huard shared it.

“Chauvin immediately stood and calmly placed his hands behind his back. Imagine where we’d be had George done the same,” the post read.

Capt. Huard said he meant to post the screenshot to his personal Facebook page but made a mistake and posted it to the Fall River Police Department’s official page instead, The Herald News reported.










The post was removed just moments after it was posted, but not before angry community members had seen it and captured the image.

A firestorm of criticism erupted and Fall River Police Chief Jeffrey Cardoza launched an investigation into the incident, The Herald News reported.

The police department apologized quickly for the mistake but that wasn’t enough to satisfy the community.

So Chief Cardoza commissioned an independent investigation by Liberty Forensics and a panel of four investigators from that company investigated and recommended the captain’s suspension, The Herald News reported.

Capt. Huard was also transferred out of the Fall River Police Department’s Office of Professional Standards permanently and removed from his position as the force’s public information officer (PIO) tasked with dealing with the media.

Chief Cardoza released a 15-page investigatory report that outlined the investigation that had been conducted, The Herald News reported.

The report said investigators had interviewed more than a dozen current and former Fall River police officers.

They also interviewed Capt. Huard and Chief Cardoza, The Herald News reported.

Capt. Huard told investigators that he had been using his cell phone during his lunch break when he inadvertently posted to the police department’s official page.

The report said that the captain was “visibly upset, his voice shaking at times, with tears in his eyes” when he was interviewed by investigators, The Herald News reported.

A transcript of the interview showed that Capt. Huard said he saw the initial post right after Chauvin was found guilty and “it jumped out at me and the emotion kicked in.”

“I want peace in this world. I want peace in this country,” he told investigators. “I’ve been a police officer for twenty-five years. The last two years have been very negative and I feel that we’re under attack and it weighs heavy on me.”

“Because I know in my twenty-five years, I’ve poured every ounce of my soul into this job, sometimes putting this job ahead of my family,” he explained.

Capt. Huard said his post was “insensitive and it was ignorant” and acknowledged it lacked empathy, The News Herald reported.

But the report also said that Capt. Huard had an unblemished disciplinary record prior to the accidental Facebook post and had received no citizen complaints in 25 years of serving the community.

The report said that former and current co-workers and supervisors described the former PIO as a “very fair, respectful person who treats people with dignity,” The Herald News reported.

“Based solely on the above interviews as well as all the information provided by the Fall River Police Department, Liberty Forensics did not find any evidence to indicate that Captain Jay Huard holds any bias towards minorities,” the report read.

Chief Cardoza said he had taken the recommendations of the investigators with regard to discipline for Capt. Huard, The Herald News reported.

He also said his officers had already been doing additional training for de-escalation methods, crisis intervention for the mentally ill, and “fair and impartial policing, but had learned from the report that “I have more work to do.”


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

What did he say that was factually wrong? What do you expect from a dept who's motto is "We'll Try" 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Good point


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Truth hurts. All those black apologists can eat a bag of dicks and just bend over and spread them for Shaft. And “Thief” Cardozo can Fuck Off and die. Piece of shit.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Two lessons here;

1. Try as much as you want, you will NEVER appease the anti-police mob. This Captain could have been executed in front of city hall on national television, and that wouldn’t have been enough for that crowd. Tell them to go shit in their hats, what are they going to do, get mad and bluster?

2. The junkie criminal George Floyd has attained sainthood, and cannot be criticized under any circumstances, which is a sad commentary on the state of our society.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Roy Fehler said:


> Two lessons here;
> 
> 1. Try as much as you want, you will NEVER appease the anti-police mob. This Captain could have been executed in front of city hall on national television, and that wouldn’t have been enough for that crowd. Tell them to go shit in their hats, what are they going to do, get mad and bluster?
> 
> 2. The junkie criminal George Floyd has attained sainthood, and cannot be criticized under any circumstances, which is a sad commentary on the state of our society.


There is one more lesson I can think of... PAY ATTENTION TO WHAT ACCONT YOU'RE ON(im looking at you PIOs)


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

KPD54 said:


> There is one more lesson I can think of... PAY ATTENTION TO WHAT ACCONT YOU'RE ON(im looking at you PIOs)


Alternatively, don’t post anything even remotely controversial on your social media until after you’re retired.

Keep it to dogs & kids updates, photos of your dinner if you want to be annoying, and you’ll be fine.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Roy Fehler said:


> Alternatively, don’t post anything even remotely controversial on your social media until after you’re retired.
> 
> Keep it to dogs & kids updates, photos of your dinner if you want to be annoying, and you’ll be fine.


That’s pretty much advice for living nowadays anyway


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

So Chief Cardoza *commissioned* an independent investigation by *Liberty Forensics* and a panel of four investigators from *that company* investigated and *recommended* the captain’s suspension, The Herald News reported.

So the Commanding Officer of a city-sized PD spent taxpayer funds, for a private entity to investigate one of his own in a non-criminal matter.
A panel of four private individuals from an outside private entity recommend an adverse personnel action.
Chief follows 100% the suggestion of outside agents, without any mitigation, reduction or other consideration. What a strong decisive leader this guy is......................
Actually he's a politician and a milquetoast


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow, hire an outside organization to do an investigation and spend all that time and money......when he could’ve just asked the Captain, ‘did you post this?’ ‘Yes’. .....okay case closed.

Great use of Department resources there Chief 👍


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

So what? Floyd was a piece of shit.


----------

